
Electric motor invention promises 50 per cent longer operating range - Nokinside
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/innovaatiot/finnish-motor-invention-promises-a-great-deal-the-operating-range-of-an-electric-car-grows-50-6623516
======
timonoko
It looks like scam and smells like scam, but it may not be:
[http://www.qe.fi/](http://www.qe.fi/) . I get this idea of motor windings as
removable preprinted modules. Low/High voltages and other clueless shit looks
less valid, as there are active devices to adjust voltages and match
impedances.

------
Nokinside
The innovation seems to be improved recovery of braking energy

